# Teylu Farm Waiting Thread



## TeyluFarm (Feb 24, 2016)

So, two of my three girls are confirmed pregnant. I need to draw blood on my third and send out.

First up is Peanut, due May 22. She's a first freshener. I bred her a little early, at 10 months, but she is a good size. 

Next up is Tiki, due May 27. She is also a first freshener. I also bred her at 10 months, she is an excellent size. 

Last should be Nala, due June 19. This will be her 4th freshening.

Out of curiosity today I measured my girls bellies. Tiki, who has come an incredibly long way from the 34lb goat I rescued, is the largest in all ways, but especially in girth. Her belly is 43" around! She already waddles and still has 65 days to go! I swear she looks like she is carrying an entire herd in her belly. 

For belly comparison Nala is 37" around and Peanut is 35" around.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Congrats on having pregnant does! I love kidding time. Also 10 months is completely fine to breed my girls get bred at 8 months or sooner depending if they've hit the 80 Ib mark.


----------



## TeyluFarm (Feb 24, 2016)

I tried to get pictures today. Their coats are a little rough, we are treating a lice issue, and they have fishtails. I copper bolused Peanut, but Nala and Tiki are being extraordinarily uncooperative.








This is Nala.❤








The lovely Peanut ❤

Tiki refused to cooperate, but hopefully soon.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

How cute! What does your buck look like?


----------



## TeyluFarm (Feb 24, 2016)

Each girl has a different buck. I had to use a stud for two of them because my buck is a late bloomer and couldn't figure out what to do.

Here is Tiki ❤


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Happy kidding


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Any news? How's your girls doing?


----------



## TeyluFarm (Feb 24, 2016)

Tiki and Peanut are developing udders! 44 days for Peanut and 49 for Tiki. Getting closer!


----------



## TeyluFarm (Feb 24, 2016)

Udder pictures! I think Tiki's udder is looking great! Of course I might be a tad bias. You can't really see Peanut's udder well because she is so furry and its smaller than Tiki's.

Tiki









Peanut


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Looks good


----------



## TeyluFarm (Feb 24, 2016)

I just shaved Nala and Peanut. I adore those two, they have so much patience with me. Nala has been the perfect first goat to help me learn and she seems to have passed that trait onto her daughter Peanut.

I haven't shaved Tiki, Im afraid I would stress her out too badly if I tried. She's huge and her lady parts are already swollen and loose.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

What I do with my girls I've never shaved before is turn on the razor for them to hear first then touch them(pet) then once they seem to calm down try to shave they'll be a little jumpy at first so be careful! After that they'll get use to it.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Good luck! Can't wait to see adorable baby pics!


----------



## TeyluFarm (Feb 24, 2016)

Some updated photos





































Tiki actually let me get photos. Something seems off with her and I can't quite figure out what, she just doesn't seem like she feels well. I watched her pee, it wasnt a lot and it was very dark. Is there something I should do for her?










Peanut didn't want her pictures taken, she wanted love










Nala also wanted love rather than a photo shoot lol


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Put molasses or ACV in their wager to hell Tiki drink. Check her temp.


----------



## TeyluFarm (Feb 24, 2016)

How much molasses should I add?


----------



## TeyluFarm (Feb 24, 2016)

I just got a new 2 second thermometer, I don't think it's working right. Its telling me Tikis temp is like 98.7 and that Peanut is 100.2. My husband just had to go to work and they aren't being cooperative so I will have to wait till he gets home to check her temp again.


----------



## TeyluFarm (Feb 24, 2016)

I managed to wrangle her by myself for another try and still got 98.9. The thermometer has settings for oral, auxiliary, and rectal. Does that matter? It should just record a temperature right?


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

You need to get their temps up!


----------



## TeyluFarm (Feb 24, 2016)

Could it just be me messing up with the thermometer? Peanut is acting completely normal, though maybe cold because I shaved her earlier this week and the temperature has dropped to 40. Should I put a sweater on her? Tiki I never shaved...


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Well her being shaved is probably why her temp is down. If you can I would put a sweater on her. Tiki's temp needs to go up tho. As long as it's set up like you would take a humans temp then it's right.


----------



## TeyluFarm (Feb 24, 2016)

We are down to the final few days for Peanut and about a week and a half for Tiki. 

Last year was my first year having goats, I pulled the kids an bottle fed them for several reasons. I need don't have a lot of space, I need the milk for my children, and it somehow seemed kinder than letting her have them for eight weeks then selling them. It was never a decision I took lightly and I felt awful over taking them, but I did what I thought was best. This year I work farther from home and my first two to kid will be first fresheners, I had planned on leaving the morning milking to my husband, but Im not sure they will cooperate. I still don't have a lot of space, I still need the milk for my children, but Im not sure that pulling the kids and bottlefeeding is the best way to go. Can anyone tell me their experiences between the two? How old do the kids need to be before I would separate at night to get milk?


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

We let all our kids be dam-raised.

Once the kids get to be 2 weeks old, we separate them at night for the first time and milk in the morning (or vice versa).
I think that pulling a kid soon after it is born would be harder on the mama then selling the kids when they become of age. Some of my does get kind of tired of their kids by the time weaning comes around (at 3 months).

Once the kids get a little older I think you could separate 24/7, only allowing them to nurse a few times a day. Are you planning on milking every single day?


----------



## TeyluFarm (Feb 24, 2016)

We plan on milking every day twice a day.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I start separating kids at night at 2 weeks old, the same as goat scout. I milk once a day, in the morning. The kids get all the milk during the day. Then I sell them at 3 months old.


----------



## TeyluFarm (Feb 24, 2016)

At what point can I milk twice a day?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If you have more than one kid on mom, then after they are weaned.


----------



## TeyluFarm (Feb 24, 2016)

Updated pics from Tuesday









Peanut doesn't look like shed due in 4 days.









Tiki looks ready to pop.









Nala wouldn't sit still Lol.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

TeyluFarm said:


> At what point can I milk twice a day?


I have found that my does always have empty udders by the end of the day. So it's a waste of time to milk a second time. At three months old you can separate the kids completely and start milking twice a day.


----------



## TeyluFarm (Feb 24, 2016)

Peanut is due tomorrow. She's suddenly gotten "thinner" as her kids have dropped, her lady parts are very swollen and have a thick white discharge, her udder has grown more but isn't strutted yet, she seems to be talking to her babies and licking her side a lot, she's also just licking the air occasionally. Ive not seen her have contractions yet, so we will see how the night goes. Oh, and her ligs have almost completely disappeared since yesterday.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

I say she will go today!


----------



## TeyluFarm (Feb 24, 2016)

No further changes except that she has been uncharacteristically antisocial. She's normally the biggest lovebug around, but she's starting to get rather irritated with me checking on her


----------



## TeyluFarm (Feb 24, 2016)

Ugh! She's a sneak! She had a single boy sometime between the last time I checked her last night and this morning. She wants nothing to do with him. I think my other does cleaned him because they are having a fit that I took him


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is too bad. Hopefully you can get her to accept him.


----------



## TeyluFarm (Feb 24, 2016)

I've milked Peanut to give her some relief. But she she gets a terrified look when I bring out the little boy. She's even threatened to butt him. Id love some suggestions.









My daughter holding the little boy. She wants to name him Maui.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Cute


----------



## TeyluFarm (Feb 24, 2016)

Ive read that I can put Preparation H on Peanuts lady parts to help her heal. Is that right? The birth tore her a bit.

Also, my friend told me I can give her two aspirins to help with the pain. Im hoping that controlling the pain might help her accept the little buckling. However, Im not holding out much hope because at this point she kicks at him every time I try to get him to nurse and butts at him when she thinks hes too close


----------



## TeyluFarm (Feb 24, 2016)

Tiki is due Saturday, she looks ready to pop.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

She's adorable. hlala:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute. 

I would tie up mom snug to a post and tie up one back leg, so she cannot kick the baby. Tie the side you are working from and latch her kid onto her. Do this every 2 to 3 hours and be sure to alternate sides. It may take a while but she may get the hint that this is her baby. She may of been sore as to why she won't allow the baby to nurse, so be sure she isn't too tight. 
If she is, milk her out just enough to make her comfortable, then latch on the kid. When they are too tight it hurts and they will not allow the kids to touch it or you. When she feels it doesn't hurt she should allow the kid to nurse. It is work but well worth it if she does accept the kid. If she isn't mean to the kid you can leave it out with mom, but have a spot for the kid to escape if it has too. Otherwise, bringing the kid out every 2 hours may work. Also teach it the bottle in case it doesn't work out.


----------



## TeyluFarm (Feb 24, 2016)

We've tried she wants nothing to do with him. She would rather flop on top of him than let him nurse. She lets me milk her on the milk stand with little fuss so I know she isn't too tight. I even tried just letting him roam in the area with and she tries to butt him. My other does are nicer to him than his mom.

He bottle feeds like a champ now. Here is a pic of him from yesterday. Since he is a single we've been giving him as much attention as we can, he is currently a house goat.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What a cutie!


----------



## TeyluFarm (Feb 24, 2016)

You can't really see it in the photos but he looks smudged with charcoal. Its such a strange color to see right next to the chamoise (I think thats his color, right?)


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Aug 9, 2014)

Gosh he's cute.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable.
Sorry mom is being that way. I guess you have a bottle baby. It is good he is taking the bottle well.


----------



## TeyluFarm (Feb 24, 2016)

Here is your daily dose of cute. We have figured out that a maxi pad helps to discourage magic pee from getting everywhere Lol. The pad is stuck to the inside of the onesie.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Too cute!


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

Omg. That is too cute.


----------



## TeyluFarm (Feb 24, 2016)

Tiki has lost her ligaments


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Yay!!


----------



## TeyluFarm (Feb 24, 2016)

She's still holding the babies hostage. Hopefully she will have them soon


----------



## TeyluFarm (Feb 24, 2016)

Buck Doe twins. I could have sworn she was hiding more in there.










This is the buck. He is very loud.










This is the Doe.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute!


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Awwww, congrats!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

They are adorable! Congrats


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

So cute!


----------



## TeyluFarm (Feb 24, 2016)

Question about Tiki, I thought she had passed her placenta, but now she has more stuff hanging out. Its been about 9 hours. Should I be worried?


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

No sometimes it takes longer dont let it go past 24hrs tho. You can use I think lute or something that cause contractions if you are worried.


----------



## TeyluFarm (Feb 24, 2016)

Tiki still has gunk hanging out of her this morning. It looks like skin colors slime.

She does let her babies eat but her udder is still pretty full. Should I milk her out?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Yes, I would milk her.


----------



## TeyluFarm (Feb 24, 2016)

She acted like I was going to murder her when I took her away from her babies to the milk stand. But once on the milk stand she didn't fight me at all. I was shocked.

The babies seem to be eating. They have nice full bellies.

I milked out about a cup and her udder was still rather large, so either she was holding out for her babies or she has a rather meaty udder


----------



## TeyluFarm (Feb 24, 2016)

Tiki is producing more milk than her twins can eat. I milked her tonight and got about three cups. I took a picture of her udder before milking her.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Nice!


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

That's a great udder! She is a FF right?


----------



## TeyluFarm (Feb 24, 2016)

Yeah, she's a FF


----------

